# Help changing serpentine belt



## Canada M Power (Sep 6, 2006)

Last night on my 2003 330xi I tried changing the serpentine belt that connects the alternater and power steering and I could not get that lug nut loose enough to pop the belt off. I was able to do it with the AC belt, as I just turned the thing clockwise (against the spring tension) but when I tried to do that with the other belt, I just couldn't get the lug to turn as smoothly. When I crank it, it just feels like it's getting tighter. I was afraid to give it any more force in case it'd snap off or anything.  

Is this normal? This is the first time I've tried changing it.


----------



## exBMWannabe (Dec 31, 2001)

I don't know if this helps but it should "feel" the same as the other belt tensioner. At least when I replaced my belts in my 01 330i, they both felt spring loaded to me at very similar tensions. I wouldn't expect anything to "turn" per se. You're just moving the pulley over to provide slack enough to get the belt on and off.

I used a 24" breaker bar and a size 50 torx socket. The only minor problem was putting the belts back on in the correct pattern.


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

make sure you are on the right nut, you have to pry the cover off the pulley to get to it on one of the tensioners.

Ed


----------



## Canada M Power (Sep 6, 2006)

exBMWannabe said:


> I don't know if this helps but it should "feel" the same as the other belt tensioner. At least when I replaced my belts in my 01 330i, they both felt spring loaded to me at very similar tensions. I wouldn't expect anything to "turn" per se. You're just moving the pulley over to provide slack enough to get the belt on and off.
> 
> I used a 24" breaker bar and a size 50 torx socket. The only minor problem was putting the belts back on in the correct pattern.


I turned it both CW and CCW but I am still leery on doing it b/c I don't know what that bolt will do if it comes out.

The last thing I need is something stuck in the block....


----------

